
Show HN: PrivacyAngel – Better protect your privacy online - nicolrx
https://privacyangel.com/
======
nicolrx
I created PrivacyAngel to help people protect better their privacy when using
popular services online. Nobody has time to read privacy policies and
sometimes it's hard to quickly understand what's at stake for your privacy
when using a service.

PrivacyAngel gathers 800+ popular products. I read dozens of privacy policies
in order to help you understand how your privacy is protected (or not!) when
using those products and how to protect better your privacy.

